# New 60 gallon set up



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

IM new to the scene. So i went to big als store, told em I just set up a brand new tank for about 48 hours now, filter(eheim2215) and heater running. And they said it was ok to start with 2 or so cichlids 1" long to start the cycle and monitor the water and test it regularly for ammonia and nitrite etc.

So I put em in my tank. After about 11 hours, 2 of the 3 were dead. And the water went cloudy. and the other i transferred to a safe established cichlid tank so it didnt die as well.

I didn't test the water before i put em in cause it was just 24 hours old the water. was planning on testing about 24 hours afterwards of putting them in...

So...with that said. Im actually going to remove all the water, and clean the tank and re-decorate it anyways.


Now... im not gonna do a fish cycle cause it obviously doesnt work unless u have used filter media. (unless u guys recommend something?)


Why did the water go cloudy right after there death


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I really have to ask since you did state that you are new to this. Did you put water conditioner to treat the water for chlorine and chloramine? Also, did you acclimate the fish (float the bags for 15 mins or so to get them used to the temperature and then pour in a bit of water every 10 mins to adjust them to the tank's pH and such)?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ouch...poor fish. It's unfortunate that you were given such advice.

There's no need to take all the water out and start over. Go back to Big Al's with your dead fish and get a credit. Then ask them for some filter floss from their system. Probably not the best choice but if you can't get it anywhere else just get it from BigAls. Unless a GTAA member can hook you up.

The cloudiness sounds like a bacterial bloom to me. It's ok, just leave it and it will clear up when it stabilizes over a course of a week or so.

Sucks to see this but it happens all the time...good luck!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The fish did not die because the tank wasn't cycled. Something else is at work here.If the water was dechlorinated, that wouldn't cause it either, unless there was chloramine in the water and the dechlor didn't detoxify the ammonia. There is no way 3 small fish could add enough ammonia to a 60 gallon tank to be toxic in 11 hours. A bacterial bloom is the usual cause of cloudy water, but the bacteria need something to feed on, and the bacteria that cause a bloom are not nitrifying bacteria, so they need some food other than ammonia, such as a dead fish. Still, it takes time for a bacterial bloom to become noticeable, especially if it is a dead fish that is the only food in the tank. The time frame here is too constricted.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

I did acclamate them yes.

I also put in "kents chlorine, ammonia and chloramine detoxifier" and the ph level stabalizer.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Where do you live and what types of cichlids? Also why the pH stabilizer?


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

I live in Vaughan (near wonderland)

Also, i put in the stabalizer cause it came in the pack, and i was told regardless it would be fine to put in.

i guess my big als gave me alot of bad advice


----------



## LexiBadger (Oct 19, 2010)

grafx said:


> I live in Vaughan (near wonderland)
> 
> Also, i put in the stabalizer cause it came in the pack, and i was told regardless it would be fine to put in.
> 
> i guess my big als gave me alot of bad advice


My husband and I went to check out the BA's in Vaughan this week... and yeah. The staff we talked to looked pretty stoned, lol. Also, when we asked about substrate that was ok for corycats one guy was like "Cories? Uhh... are those saltwater or freshwater?" *facepalm*

I hope they have more knowledgeable staff, but it was a bad first impression.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

yaaa. hopefully i can get some better replies


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

I just redid my tank.

i bought sand from someone who had it in his aquarium since he is moving and he said it has the bacteria/bioload in it. So hopefully it helps cycle my tank alot quicker.

i also added "goldex ammonia" to my tank aswell. 

going to test tomorrow for the ammonia levels etc etc and go from there.


----------

